# Recent Moo Sul Kwan hapkido demo



## zDom (Apr 1, 2011)

Not me. But my girlfriend is the one doing the "one step" and "kicking" portions.

This was just recorded with my iPhone. We also have a video recorder recording but I don't know if that has been posted yet.

Part 1:








Part 2:


----------



## zDom (Apr 1, 2011)

Ooops. My bad: I'm not IN this clip;

can someone move it to ... I dunno, Hapkido forum?


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Apr 2, 2011)

Ouch, only a minute in, but I really hope they don't roll like that on anything harder than those mats.


----------

